# Need help with this..



## ratch3t (Mar 7, 2013)

Trying to find out what kind of lighting this is and how I can power/control it... It is installed into a counter top to light it/twinkle..


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Get your journeyman to check the wiring and show you where the driver is mounted


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I have xray vision. I can see the conduit through the box.


----------



## ratch3t (Mar 7, 2013)

This project is a repair for a nightclub, At first thought the nightclub believed they were fiber optics, but these lights resemble LED strip lighting in a clear tube based on them having butt connectors in-line. These strips were input into the granite bar counter top so removing them is replacing the counter top.

The nightclub was broken into and all the power sources and controllers were stolen, which leaves no other solution but to take a guess at identifying a method on controlling/powering.


----------



## ratch3t (Mar 7, 2013)

Another shot..


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Take a look at Philips color Kinetics. It's been a few years since I touched the stuff but it sounds/looks like it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

ratch3t said:


> This project is a repair for a nightclub, At first thought the nightclub believed they were fiber optics, but these lights resemble LED strip lighting in a clear tube based on them having butt connectors in-line. These strips were input into the granite bar counter top so removing them is replacing the counter top.
> 
> The nightclub was broken into and all the *power sources and controllers were stolen,* which leaves no other solution but to take a guess at identifying a method on controlling/powering.


 
Why would anyone steal power sources and control boxes?

I smell fish. 





.


----------

